# Dictionary Mafia [Night 4]



## Ivy Newton (Feb 18, 2012)

In a small, dark room, a boy pulls a dusty dictionary off a shelf. Elsewhere, the town slumbers peacefully.

Role PMs will be sent out in the next hour. Roles are generally slight adaptations of vanilla mafia roles. No talking outside of the thread unless otherwise indicated in your role PM. I reserve the right to add more rules as needed.

*2 days for night actions*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

chi·mi·chan·ga (n.) a tortilla wrapped around a filling (as of meat) and deep-fried.

The boy flipped aimlessly through the pages of his dictionary, until something caught his eye somewhere in "c" - there was an expanse of white in the middle of a page. He knew there had been a word there once. _Curious..._

Elsewhere, the clock struck six and the town woke to find a man dead, sprawled on the sidewalk in front of a fountain. There were wet footprints leading away from the fountain and the man was facing towards where the footprints began. It was as if he had pushed someone into the fountain, away from the spot he now lay.

*ole_schooler was killed. He was innocent.

2-ish days for discussion and lynching*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Making a list of Players and words

Superbird - Defenestrate - falling from window
MelloScreamsKarma - Chuck Norris - Internet meme, actor, Chuk kun du master
Mai - Chtonological - Chronological - Time order
Legendaryseeker99 - Cytokinesis - Splitting of the Cell membrane
Coloursfall - Appoggiatura - a mellodic note
ole_schooler - chimichanga - mexican food
Phantom - Mythopoetize -

Someone finish plox


----------



## M&F (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Well ahead of you, Wargle.

1. Superbird - Defenstrate (throw or eject through window)
2. MSKK - Chicanery (trickery)
3. Mai - Chronological (from earliest to latest)
4. Coloursfall - Appoggiatura (a type of musical ornament)
5. ole_schooler - Chimichanga (as defined in the death post)
6. Phantom - Mythopoetize (presumably, to turn into a creative interpretation, as opposed to factual account)
7. Legendaryseeker99 (the division of a cell's cytoplasm)
8. Effercon - Nascent (emerging)
9. Chief Zackrai - Juxtapose (to place side by side)
10. Mr. Fancy Pants - Xanthoptera ("yellow-winged"; a genus of moths)
11. DarkAura - Meticulous (very precise and catious)
12. Mr. Moon - Vagina (a part of female mammal anatomy, to say nothing else)
13. paul999 - Discombobulated (confused, upset)
14. Squirrel - Divine (holy, OR to foretell)
15. Wargle - Pnuemonoultramicroscopicsilicavolcanoconisosis (lung disease caused by volcanic silica dust)
16. shinyabsol - Antidisestablishmentarianism (a political philosophy opposing the separation of state and church)


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Shiiiiiiiit I misspelled my word.

It was supposed to be cryokinesis :P


----------



## golden999 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Looking at the words, I see 4 suspects:

Defenstrate, Chicanery, Mythopoetize, and Nascent. All of these words seem to have something to do with mafia. For that reason, I am voting *Effercon.*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



paul999 said:


> Looking at the words, I see 4 suspects:
> 
> Defenstrate, Chicanery, Mythopoetize, and Nascent. All of these words seem to have something to do with mafia. For that reason, I am voting *Effercon.*


On what grounds are you saying tat they 'have something to do with the mafia'. I can't say for the others, but I got a role that we don't want to lose, at least as long as I don't do anything stupid, which I won't.

If the GM just went and made the words that sound mafiaish mafia that would make a terrible game. Nor did anyone go hmmm if I choose this I will be mafia! Unless of course they chose a word like 'kill' 'murder' or 'mafia'. :/

Tenative suspicion toward paul999.

Can we abstain? Gotta love day 1.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

If only you knew how hard it was to not pick mafioso as my word...

but long words are fun.

paul999 is definitely suspicious here, but could be newbie inexperience, so being leniant


----------



## M&F (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Even if we were to indulge the possibility that the GM went with whatever sounds more mafia to compose a mafia, what in tarnation makes you think these words specifically are the most mafia out there? Specially when we have a trait commonly found in the elegant criminal, lung disease, outdated political views AND something that sounds totally Italian?

At any rate. Is there anything we might glean from the flavor text? What immediately comes to my mind is Mai, seeing as the clues do imply a _chronological_ order. But that would be quite a tad rash to act on, and, of course, the entire idea would be _defenestrated_ if the GM is too _meticulous_ for this sort of clue, even if delivering it with a side of _chicanery_ wouldn't hurt, specially if she were to _mythopoetize_. Failing that, however, we are left _discombobulated_, as we would have no other means of _divining_ a killer for the time being.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Even if we were to indulge the possibility that the GM went with whatever sounds more mafia to compose a mafia, what in tarnation makes you think these words specifically are the most mafia out there? Specially when we have a trait commonly found in the elegant criminal, lung disease, outdated political views AND something that sounds totally Italian?
> 
> At any rate. Is there anything we might glean from the flavor text? What immediately comes to my mind is Mai, seeing as the clues do imply a _chronological_ order. But that would be quite a tad rash to act on, and, of course, the entire idea would be _defenestrated_ if the GM is too _meticulous_ for this sort of clue, even if delivering it with a side of _chicanery_ wouldn't hurt, specially if she were to _mythopoetize_. Failing that, however, we are left _discombobulated_, as we would have no other means of _divining_ a killer for the time being.


I induct you into the Mafia Hall of Fame sir. That was an amazing post.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



Wargle said:


> I induct you into the Mafia Hall of Fame sir. That was an amazing post.


I second this motion eagerly.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Wargle said:
> 
> 
> > I induct you into the Mafia Hall of Fame sir. That was an amazing post.
> ...


Thirded.


And yes, you have... let's say two abstains. Regarding flavor text, I am attempting to make it at least vaguely relevant, but I suck at doing that and I managed to make things way too complicated for myself (again). So I don't know how useful you'll actually find any of it.


----------



## M&F (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, all that praise is certainly _divine_. I'd say it's, I don't know, as tasty as some _chimichanga_. I would even compare it to a _vagina_ but that could be _juxtaposed_ by, say, _antidisestablishmentarianism_ in a category of extremely rudimentar things to be speaking.

Anyways.



Newton said:


> And yes, you have... let's say two abstains. Regarding flavor text, I am attempting to make it at least vaguely relevant, but I suck at doing that and I managed to make things way too complicated for myself (again). So I don't know how useful you'll actually find any of it.


_Meticulous_, I suppose. That at least marks the _nascent_ of a possibility -- if not current, at least for a later _chronological_ point. Unless one of you can come up with something, though, it definitely won't be meaning a lot right now.

Incidentally, the only ones of the role words I don't think I can spin into a post while keeping it relatively natural are mine, LS99's and Coloursfall's. Wargle's is more of a may or may not case.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Even if...sounds totally Italian?
> 
> At any rate....for the time being.


Ellipses for shortening.

But anyway, you sir, are my favorite.

It is you.

Back to relevance. I'm not sure if we can get anything from flavor, because it could just be flavor. Not trying to speak for Newton, but I know that when I write flavor text I just kind of write it, unless I get a request from the mafia.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

I'd have thought that "pushed into a fountain" was closest to Superbird, but there's no evidence of a window, and throwing seems like a bit of a stretch. And after reading Mr. Fancy Pants's post, Mai does seem more likely to be suspicious.
But it's only the first day, and she hasn't posted yet, so I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

I  have a funny role. :D
I request that when and if I do die, I would like the name of my role to be revealed. Just the name. xD


----------



## Mai (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

... Isn't the name of a role and its function very connected? What would you call a "doctor" or "healer", if not the _name_ of the role that saves the target from death?

Since we're sort of just heaping praise on Metallica right now, that post was hilarious. (I suppose I'm late on that, but whatever.) And looking at it, I see how I would look sort of suspicious! But didn't Newton _just say_ we shouldn't take too many things from the flavortext? I would go with Superbird or Colours' word if forced, however, I doubt this is the way to go about things.

I don't have an opinion on how ole_schooler died, really. Maybe later in the game we'll have a better idea?


----------



## M&F (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Since we're sort of just heaping praise on Metallica right now


Oh, are we? Metallica is an amazing band! I love all their alb-

Oh, right.

Well, anyway. We're on limited *abstain*s, but there's no reason not to use the first one here. Biding for some time always helps town make decisions a bit more informed.

By all means, we should still be seeing who can be matched to the flavor text, but I don't think we ought to really be onto anyone on this early a notice.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

Now now, think logically about this for a second. Is there a house or a window anywhere near the fountain. Probably not, so I'd have to have completely inhuman strength to do that. Also, maybe I only throw people out of windows out of self-defense!

That said, I choose to *abstain* as well.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

The thing about abstaining here is that we normally have no evidence on day 1. However, in this game we do have evidence. But since you guys have made very logical points, I am going to change to *abstain* for the moment. Although I could see antidisestablishmentarianism being an interesting word.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstaining,* then.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

I like *abstain*ing.


----------



## M&F (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*



paul999 said:


> The thing about abstaining here is that we normally have no evidence on day 1. However, in this game we do have evidence. But since you guys have made very logical points, I am going to change to *abstain* for the moment. Although I could see antidisestablishmentarianism being an interesting word.


We seldom have actual evidence in a game of mafia. What we usually have is knowledge, which tends to be scarce early-game. Even knowledge that sounds unhelpful, like "the mafia decided to kill ole_schooler for some reason" to "I would roleclaim but don't want to risk the mafia wanting to off me", can actually mean something, specially if coupled with more information.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 1]*

After some hesitation, the townspeople decided they didn't have enough evidence to find a culprit yet. They returned to their daily lives, where it would almost be a normal day if it weren't for the disquieting sense of foreboding.

In the small, dark room, the boy set down his dictionary and carefully locked the door behind himself as he left for the night.

*No one was killed.

2 days for night actions*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Night 1]*

The townsfolk woke the following morning, afraid of what they might find. But today everything seemed peaceful, surprisingly. Later that day, someone finally noticed that their colleague had not come in to work today, but the poor man had merely fallen ill and was left unable to talk.

The boy flipped briefly through his dictionary, scribbling some notes here and there.

*No one was killed.
Mr. Fancy Pants was silenced and cannot post today.

2-ish days for discussion and lynching*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Well, either we have a lazy mafia, or very lucky healer. 

And apparently we have a silencer that didn't like MF's posts, which sucks cause I wanted to see how long he could keep that up. 

I'd rather we not use our next abstain. Inspector, whoever and where ever you are, you got leads?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm not sure which I would rather have :P

How could anyone dislike MF's posts?????? I SHALL HAVE MY REVENGE not really

If all else fails, we could always inactive lynch


----------



## Mai (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

A lucky healer is just lucky. A lazy mafia could be exploited.

Anyway, a silencer making people sick? ... I call Wargle.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Hey, so I have an interesting variant on inspector, and while I don't know which is mafia and which is innocent, I do know that Coloursfall and Phantom have different alignments


----------



## Superbird (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

I suspect Phantom, then. For starters, their words -- while an appoggiatura is a kind of resolution, to mythopoetize something could be interpreted as to change it from real to imaginary, therefore killing a person, or erasing their name from the dictionary as it would be in context. 

And while further evidence is really not conclusive at all, I may as well throw all the bias I can out there as long as I'm doing it already. 


> Well, either we have a lazy mafia, or very lucky healer.


If Phantom were Mafia, this could be a way to throw us off-track by disguising either her laziness or the fact that she was blocked by a medic somehow.


> And apparently we have a silencer that didn't like MF's posts, which sucks cause I wanted to see how long he could keep that up.


However, MF was also one of the bigger contributors, and he was one of our greatest assets; the way I see it he was targeted by the Mafia-aligned silencer while the don took on someone else instead. 


> I'd rather we not use our next abstain.


This could be genuine, but for a possible mafia member it could be a way of getting rid of everyone easier and quicker.


> Inspector, whoever and where ever you are, you got leads?


And the best lead of them all, this might be bait to find the inspector so that the Mafia have a target.


----------



## Light (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

I want to hear what Coloursfall has to say.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Hey, so I have an interesting variant on inspector, and while I don't know which is mafia and which is innocent, I do know that Coloursfall and Phantom have different alignments


My sources say that you are a Scientist.
Who else have you compared?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Superbird said:


> I suspect Phantom, then. For starters, their words -- while an appoggiatura is a kind of resolution, to mythopoetize something could be interpreted as to change it from real to imaginary, therefore killing a person, or erasing their name from the dictionary as it would be in context.
> 
> And while further evidence is really not conclusive at all, I may as well throw all the bias I can out there as long as I'm doing it already.


I have a role, I would rather not reveal it until needed. 



Superbird said:


> If Phantom were Mafia, this could be a way to throw us off-track by disguising either her laziness or the fact that she was blocked by a medic somehow.


Or it may be that those are the only logical conclusions, that or that an alien's been activated. Your pick, but those are the only reasons that there was no death. Or roleblock... those are are options. 



Superbird said:


> However, MF was also one of the bigger contributors, and he was one of our greatest assets; the way I see it he was targeted by the Mafia-aligned silencer while the don took on someone else instead.


Yeah, I was being sarcastic in my posts, I was just commenting on how his posts were funny as well as informative. 



Superbird said:


> This could be genuine, but for a possible mafia member it could be a way of getting rid of everyone easier and quicker.


Actually now that I'm thinking alien I think it might be good to abstain and let the mafia, I sort of hope they do, kill the alien if there is one. 



Superbird said:


> And the best lead of them all, this might be bait to find the inspector so that the Mafia have a target.


Or so we know who the hell to lynch?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Phantom said:


> I have a role, I would rather not reveal it until needed.


...You do realize that this is the worst thing you can possibly say when under suspicion of being Mafia, right?


----------



## Mai (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

... On the topic of alien, it's possible that one is third-party while one is innocent. Or one is third-party while the other is mafia.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> I want to hear what Coloursfall has to say.


Not terribly much, I'm afraid. My role is fairly simple to understand but seems to be difficult to work with in any capacity, though. I'm also innocent-aligned but that's not really very helpful to say.

I will answer questions and such if you have any though.


----------



## Mai (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

How about "what is your role"? :V


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

I suppose there's not real way to win against that question is there? Don't tell and I am branded mafia, and do tell and become a target. I could play it cryptic, but perhaps that would be too bothersome? The simple trill of words on the sheet of my own cavatina, to give up my own leitmotif while it could potentially become my own sweet requiem or funeral dirge! What would you pick for the sweet rhythm that marks _the link between two notes_? 

A simple giving up of my theme and timbre would perhaps be to easy. And easy is not my...forte, you could say.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

...Hmm.

I suppose I have an idea of your role.

Makes me want to vote for Phantom, but I'd rather she properly claim (or at least hint) first.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Only if a healer promises to heal me so I don't get fricking killed, oh wait that would kbe stjpid and reveal a healer or am I mafia trying to get a doctor to claim?

A night one I was given two names one mafia and one innocent. I don't know which is which.

So how about this, I give you one of the names, inspector go ahead and inspect that person, someone heal me so I don't die so if they person isn't the mafia person I can give you the other name.


----------



## Mai (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Because you just said who you are, basically, why can't you tell us who those two people are? If you don't say who they are, the mafia will want to kill you to shut you up, but if you say the names then you're a vanilla townie.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Ah but if I say both names now I have no collateral. I can say the two names and I get lynched and then you guys go on all happy with your info. This is me trying to stay alive here.

Shall I say the name?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Sure whatever.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Go right ahead.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Phantom said:


> So how about this, I give you one of the names, inspector go ahead and inspect that person, someone heal me so I don't die so if they person isn't the mafia person I can give you the other name.


see, but my inspections don't work like that. I choose two people , and I get told if they are the same alignment or not. I can't determine the alignment on my own, though.

I was going to suggest you give me both the names and I see if your story checks out, but I realized that would be far too simple if you were mafia...


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

I guess Phantom's could be another role, but that does seem kind of unlikely.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Zackrai, did you inspect me yet? If so, who did you compare me to? Anyway, I don't want to start bandwagoning (there's a word I should have used!), considering that I'm a suspect, 
but have you thought that Phantom is psuedo-fakeclaiming and he's just going to say random names? I don't know, but mythopoetize seems like that to me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



paul999 said:


> Zackrai, did you inspect me yet? If so, who did you compare me to? Anyway, I don't want to start bandwagoning (there's a word I should have used!), considering that I'm a suspect,
> but have you thought that Phantom is psuedo-fakeclaiming and he's just going to say random names? I don't know, but mythopoetize seems like that to me.


A) Wait, what? Since when were you under suspicion?
B) Phantom is a she
C) Suspiiiiiiiiicious


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

First name is actually paul999.


----------



## Light (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Superbird said:


> And while further evidence is really not conclusive at all, I may as well throw all the bias I can out there as long as I'm doing it already.
> 
> ...





Phantom said:


> I have a role, I would rather not reveal it until needed.
> 
> Or it may be that those are the only logical conclusions, that or that an alien's been activated. Your pick, but those are the only reasons that there was no death. Or roleblock... those are are options.
> 
> ...


Phantom kind of seems really jumpy if you ask me. Superbird clearly said none of the further evidence was conclusive, and yet Phantom felt compelled to make a semi-long post replying to every point Superbird made, in stead of dismissing it calmly. Also, in making a whole big deal of the accusations, this would have put out some real argue-bait for Coloursfall if he were mafia, which he didn't take:



Coloursfall said:


> Not terribly much, I'm afraid. My role is fairly simple to understand but seems to be difficult to work with in any capacity, though. I'm also innocent-aligned but that's not really very helpful to say.
> 
> I will answer questions and such if you have any though.


It's entirely possible that it's just a difference in personality, and these different responses do seem to fit Phantom and Coloursfall's respective characters, but it's just a little suspicious.

And then, there's also this:



Phantom said:


> Ah but if I say both names now I have no collateral. I can say the two names and I get lynched and then you guys go on all happy with your info. This is me trying to stay alive here.


My question is, why is Phantom so worried about staying alive? She got one piece of info on night 0, which she's had plenty opportunity to share. Other than participating in the discussions, she doesn't have much more to offer us. Why won't Phantom be happy if the rest of us can "go on all happy with our info"?

I say we lynch *Phantom*. If she tells us her two names she's probably innocent. If she withholds them, she's mafia.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> A) Wait, what? Since when were you under suspicion?
> B) Phantom is a she
> C) Suspiiiiiiiiicious


A) Look at day 1. Many people doubted me for jumping to conclusions.
B):sweatdrop: uhhhhhhh... awkward?
C) What makes it suspicious?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> My question is, why is Phantom so worried about staying alive? She got one piece of info on night 0, which she's had plenty opportunity to share. Other than participating in the discussions, she doesn't have much more to offer us. Why won't Phantom be happy if the rest of us can "go on all happy with our info"?
> 
> I say we lynch *Phantom*. If she tells us her two names she's probably innocent. If she withholds them, she's mafia.


Why is this so hard for people to understand. By holding one name back I at least ensure myself one more day of being alive. I give you one name, and if it's not right, then you'll want the second one. 

I just dont want to die, is that so hard to understand? :p

I already said the first name.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Me? Well, now I know that the second name is town, and I'm town also. How can this be? Think about it.


----------



## Light (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



paul999 said:


> Me? Well, now I know that the second name is town, and I'm town also. How can this be? Think about it.


miller


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Or lover, alien (or are aliens innocent?), cult...


----------



## Mai (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Or fakeclaim. It could always be a fakeclaim.

Is it just me, or does Phantom seem _way_ too suspicious? As in alien suspicious. If you're innocent, Phantom, why does it matter so much that you stay alive? If us innocents win, you do as well. By holding back information without the opportunity to get more, you're  only harming the group at large.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Not really in Phantom's defense but winning is infinitely more fun if you survive, which is always something I have problems with.

Phantom does appear to be suspicious, and bent on staying alive, but is that not what Mafia is about? This may only be for fun but living is always more rewarding. 

That and most other forms (not internet based unless ASB) have some sort of prize


----------



## Phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Why would I be trying so hard to stay alive if I were the alien? 

It's just that I don't want to die. Still don't see why that's so hard to get?

*Abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Wow so many mixed feelings O_O

Wouldn't be too opposed to voting off *Paul999*, though.

Just to check


----------



## Phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Wow so many mixed feelings O_O
> 
> Wouldn't be too opposed to voting off *Paul999*, though.
> 
> Just to check


 
That sort of ruins the point. If paul is the innocent one the mafia'll kill me for sure since the other name is the for sure mafia and then you won't get the name. 

If it is the mafia I'm useless and just know for sure the other person is innocent. Still better than being dead I guess. 

And about paul999 claiming miller, I don't think it worked that way? It wasn't an inspection, I was told one was a mafia member the other was innocent.

Also:



paul999 said:


> Me? Well, now I know that the second name is town, and I'm town also. How can this be? Think about it.


Sense this does not make.

EDIT: I'm not going to be having internet access, at least not regularly for a couple days.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Yea, paul did kind of jump to explain why he'd show ip mafia... we never asked...

*paul999*


----------



## Light (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



Phantom said:


> That sort of ruins the point. If paul is the innocent one the mafia'll kill me for sure since the other name is the for sure mafia and then you won't get the name.
> 
> If it is the mafia I'm useless and just know for sure the other person is innocent. Still better than being dead I guess.
> 
> And about paul999 claiming miller, I don't think it worked that way? It wasn't an inspection, I was told one was a mafia member the other was innocent.


Phantom is officially not making sense. At least, not being consistant with her plan. The whole point of her waiting to give the name tomorrow was so that she gets healed by the doctor. If the doctor doesn't, there's a big chance the mafia will kill her anyway so she doesn't say the second name.

Phantom being so adamant about staying alive, though, is so overtly suspicious, I actually wonder if activated alien is a possibility. I guess we'll find out tomorrow, if Phantom's dead.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Ah. I misunderstood you, and I role claimed. *facepalm* anyway, seeing Phantom could just be random-picking but could also have important info, I urge you guys to at least *abstain* for today.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*



paul999 said:


> Ah. I misunderstood you, and I role claimed. *facepalm* anyway, seeing Phantom could just be random-picking but could also have important info, I urge you guys to at least *abstain* for today.


Unfortunately, we have limited abstains. It would not be prudent to abstain again.

Therefore, I also nominate *Paul999*.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

*Paul999*.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

*paul999*


----------



## shinyabsol (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

*Paul999.*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 2]*

Bahaha so I'm like two days late. Ah well.

dis·com·bob·u·late (v.) to confuse or disconcert; upset; frustrate.

Though no fresh killings had been found, the townspeople were left on edge. Accusations flew, but finally a consensus was reached and the townspeople dragged the poor man to his death, paying no attention to his pleas.

The boy sat at his desk, tapping his pencil agitatedly as he paged through the dictionary.  Finally he turned the page, lifting his pencil and fiercely scribbling out one of the words as if trying to vanquish a demon.

*paul999 was killed. He was innocent.

2 days for night actions*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Night 2]*

myth·o·po·et·ize (v.) to produce myths or mythological poetry.

The boy started back as he flipped past another blank space in his dictionary. What is going on here?

The townsfolk woke to an outcry. A woman had been found dead in her house early this morning, but in the investigation something seemed rather suspicious about the woman's belongings, and no one could offer an explanation as to why she had been killed. Perhaps the killers had gotten the wrong address? The townspeople later discovered another disappearance, though again it seemed the woman had merely fallen ill.

*Phantom was killed. She was mafia.
Wargle was silenced and cannot post today.*

I'm gonna say *3 days for discussion and lynching*


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Thought so. There's one mafia dealt with, and this deadly symphony closer to its conclusion.

Mai you may want to be careful; I believe it was you intended to die. Since I believe at least one in the orchestra has guessed my tune, I do not think I should have to say much more in my defence? But if you insist I can continue my solo.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Oh yeah no one try to heal me or inspect me it will be your downfall. Just puttin' that out there, I will probably throw you out a window if you do.

Anyhoo, now Paul99 is confirmed to be innocent, if memory serves.


----------



## Mai (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

paul99 is dead. Not to say that the information is completely useless, but.

And Wargle, the disease, is sick? I'm not sure what to think of this--it might be some sort of cover for inactivity, and iirc we had a thing with mafia being silenced before.

Anyway, thanks for the heads up, Colours; I'll keep that in mind for later.


----------



## M&F (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Whew, voiced again. There were quite a few things I wanted to have said last day but, well, clearly couldn't.

Remind me to post something that actually means anything later.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

I believe a redirector is at work here - why would the mafia target one of its own?


----------



## Mai (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm getting the impression that Colours is a bus driver, actually; switching the fates of me and Phantom presumably prevented my death. The music references and general vagueness confuses me, though.

(I still think Phantom sounded like an alien, but the flavortext indicates otherwise so.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Because Wargle is silenced, I am going to tentatively say that *Shinyabsol* is mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm not opposed to voting *shinyabsol*, though I have to ask how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

I am inspector, silly! However, I can only tell if two people have a different alignment from each other.

And innocent silencer is incredibly silly and whoever puts that as a role is off base. *looks at self*


----------



## Mai (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Eh, being silenced is far from being confirmed innocent, especially considering the flavortext.

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to _vote_ *shinyabsol.* I'd prefer he defend himself, though; I'm far from convinced.


----------



## M&F (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, this _nascent_ anew is an opportunity to provide what I couldn't at an earlier _chronological_ point because of some _chicanery_. Which I'd fully expect to be _pnuemonoultramicroscopicsilicavolcanoconisosis_.

At any rate. I suggest we be a bit more _meticulous_ with this vote. I wouldn't be so quick to believe Wargle off the hook, because let us not forget, our now _mythopoetized_ mafioso who just went on to embrace her nickname was the likeliest to be lynched until she stirred up the paul999 bandwagon. This is further made suspicious because I cannot _divine_ a reason why the mafia would silence somebody who just saved one of theirs the previous day (although it was not to last). And let this be _juxtaposed_ with the very low probability that the silencer is innocent -- not only would that be as useless as _antidisestablishmentarianism_, but also, unless my drivel leaves them that _discombobulated_, there's no reason why they'd _defenestrate_ my speech earlier.

My only objection to bandwagoning Wargle's _vagina_ off at the moment is that, well, her _chimichanga_-hole being shut also makes it very hard for her to defend herself, so it would be a bit unfair.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, we only have one abstain left in the game. And it's a stretch, but the silencer could just be targetting experienced players without really watching what's going on.


----------



## shinyabsol (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, I'm definitly innocent. The other person Chief Zackrai inspected must be mafia. I have a role that is probably of use to the innocents. It just needs a mafia to be uncovered. So I'd prefer not to be lynched.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

You realize that's how anyone, regardless of alignment, can defend themselves, right?


----------



## Mr. Moon (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

I like my role. :3
It makes me warm and fuzzy.
In all the right places.
*Wargle*
For the funnnn of it. >:3


----------



## Light (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

Ignoring the above post...



shinyabsol said:


> Well, I'm definitly innocent. The other person Chief Zackrai inspected must be mafia. I have a role that is probably of use to the innocents. It just needs a mafia to be uncovered. So I'd prefer not to be lynched.


You're about to die, it'd be best if you said what your role is.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 3]*

I feel kinda bad about the fact that he didn't get a real chance to defend himself, but I want to keep this thing moving.

an·ti·dis·es·tab·lish·men·tar·i·an·ism (n.) opposition to the withdrawal of state support or recognition from an established church, especially the Anglican Church in 19th-century England.

Though the townspeople seemed relieved that they had rid themselves of one of the killers, they knew the danger was still out there. The group which had gathered in the square finally decided that the evidence seemed to point to one man, and it was with this in mind that they dragged him to his death.

The boy scratched out yet another word, increasingly little rhyme or reason to his actions as he continued his battle against the words.

*shinyabsol was killed. He was innocent.

2 days for night actions*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Night 3]*

Agh sorry I was waiting to see if I would get more night actions and then I just kinda forgot sorry :P

ap·pog·gia·tu·ra (n.) an embellishing note or tone preceding an essential melodic note or tone and usually written as a note of smaller size.

The town slowly woke to discover that another one of their own had gone missing. After a painstaking investigation, his body was found just outside town off the side of the road. It wasn't clear what had happened, but it seemed the original intent may have been kidnap, not murder. That fact did not make the townsfolk feel any better about it, though.

Yet another word had disappeared without a trace.

*Coloursfall was killed. He was innocent.

Some number of days for discussion and lynching*


----------



## M&F (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Oh man, coloursfell. At least he got to be quite useful before that happened.

Well, at any rate. You can talk now, *Wargle*, so you'd better do it fast.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Yes I can. Talk,I shall. Mafia, not here. My role is that of the revenge killer. They lynch me, then pronouncing my name kills them. Its complicated but makes sense


----------



## Wargle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

If no one else will post I must say we *abstain* from killing me, I would rather not die tonight.


----------



## M&F (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Still no explanation on Chief Zackrai's investigative results.

At any rate, I don't really see any reason why you'd need to live tonight, given your role. Of course, if you're mafia, the reasons are clear.

Help me untie this, you guys.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Quite frankly Mf, what exactly have you contributed to the discussion other than witty posts? reviewing the thread I saw some wit, and a couple posts where you hinted at having ideas, and one where you said remind you to post something that's important later. Quite frankly, I have yet to see you say anything important and you mentioned auctioning my vagina so I doubt it would matter if you went or not. I'm accusing you of being Mafia, I'm voting you to get rid of dead weight.

Not to mention I said my role is revenge killer, and who ever lynches me dies, yet you still press for me to die, even saying "I don't see why you should live, given your role". Lynching me would only kill yourself, but you are so determined to see my dead. Why? Is this a plan I am unaware of? Are you cult? Are you a specifically targetted role?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Considering her claim, I'm not exactly enthusiastic about lynching Wargle, but we only have one abstain left, apparently...

Any objections to DA? She's only posted once, and that was to lynch paul999


EDIT: Aaaaand ninja'd


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

I guess the longer Wargle lives, the easier it'll be for her to choose a revenge target that's Mafia (in theory), or she just wants to play more. If she's not mafia, anyway.
EDIT (ninja'd as well): And has either Wargle or Mr Fancy Pants been inspected alongside a confirmed player? If not, DA might be a good choice.


----------



## M&F (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> Quite frankly Mf, what exactly have you contributed to the discussion other than witty posts? reviewing the thread I saw some wit, and a couple posts where you hinted at having ideas, and one where you said remind you to post something that's important later. Quite frankly, I have yet to see you say anything important and you mentioned auctioning my vagina so I doubt it would matter if you went or not. I'm accusing you of being Mafia, I'm voting you to get rid of dead weight.
> 
> Not to mention I said my role is revenge killer, and who ever lynches me dies, yet you still press for me to die, even saying "I don't see why you should live, given your role". Lynching me would only kill yourself, but you are so determined to see my dead. Why? Is this a plan I am unaware of? Are you cult? Are you a specifically targetted role?


Pretty much the ideal image of mafioso grudge accusation, as the explanation doesn't entirely hold up and can be easily boiled down to little more than pointing the finger back.

Plus, now that I note it, your claim is very convenient for a mafioso, as you can establish a sense of danger around your lynch.



Squirrel said:


> And has either Wargle or Mr Fancy Pants been inspected alongside a confirmed player? If not, DA might be a good choice.


Zackrai said -- or at least heavily implied -- he got different alignments between Wargle and shinyabsol. shinyabsol was lynched and turned innocent. I highly doubt an alien or otherwise death-desiring role would be resisting the lynch this much, so at worst, we'd be offing a third-party role that doesn't quite contribute to our victory. But mafia is far more likely. This is one of the main reasons for the direct accusation, although there have been prior suspicions all around.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Zackrai never mentioned, correct, but in his previous games he's claimed inspector before and turned up to be lying. I'm not accusing him, but he's done it before.

And to refute your post, you ignore all other posts, and remain dead set on killing me. You ignore my questions, ignore everyone else, and spend all your time trying to refute everything I say. If you do ever die and end up innocent, I would be curious to know as to why you were dead set on killing me. It's really impolite.

@Squirrel/LS99 Yes I do agree we have nothing to lose by killing Dark Aura, but I do not choose who I kill. It's the last person to vote for me that dies.


----------



## M&F (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> Zackrai never mentioned, correct, but in his previous games he's claimed inspector before and turned up to be lying. I'm not accusing him, but he's done it before.
> 
> And to refute your post, you ignore all other posts, and remain dead set on killing me. You ignore my questions, ignore everyone else, and spend all your time trying to refute everything I say. If you do ever die and end up innocent, I would be curious to know as to why you were dead set on killing me. It's really impolite.
> 
> @Squirrel/LS99 Yes I do agree we have nothing to lose by killing Dark Aura, but I do not choose who I kill. It's the last person to vote for me that dies.


I don't recall ignoring anything; if there's anything I missed or ended up not adressing, do point it out.

And for that matter, please don't take all this personally.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

I'm...Not really paying attention to this anymore, actually. I'm fine with you guys lynching me, given that I won't be _that_ useful. I mean, I'd like to live, like everyone else would want to live, though since there's only one abstain left, and Wargle's potential to being a Revenge killer, I'm fine with you guys lynching me.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*



Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Still no explanation on Chief Zackrai's investigative results.



Which ones? Or were you talking to Wargle/someone else



Wargle said:


> Zackrai never mentioned, correct, but in his previous games he's claimed inspector before and turned up to be lying. I'm not accusing him, but he's done it before.


When was this? Unless I was mafia I can't imagine it going too well for me...


----------



## Light (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*



Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Zackrai said -- or at least heavily implied -- he got different alignments between Wargle and shinyabsol. shinyabsol was lynched and turned innocent. I highly doubt an alien or otherwise death-desiring role would be resisting the lynch this much, so at worst, we'd be offing a third-party role that doesn't quite contribute to our victory. But mafia is far more likely. This is one of the main reasons for the direct accusation, although there have been prior suspicions all around.


Wargle's claim does not sound like a third-party/ miller role. So I think it's pretty safe to say she's lying?

Then again, I could be totally wrong on this.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

*Wargle*. Sorry, but I'm close enough to a revenge-killer that I can substitute for you if you die.


----------



## M&F (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Which ones? Or were you talking to Wargle/someone else


I was talking to Wargle, but if there's anything you'd like to add, go ahead.

And for that matter, on Zackrai having lied about being an inspector before: if we were to get hung up on every lie every player has ever told, we'd be unable to have a discussion. I'm not saying it's altogether impossible that he's not being truthful, but I highly doubt it -- we've been given no reason to think the claim untruthful so far. And as a matter of fact, Wargle calling it out for so little visible reason deepens the suspicion.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

Guuuuuuys, I vote *Wargle* for the fuck of it!!! WOOOOO


----------



## Superbird (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

"For the heck of it" really isn't an adequate reason to vote to kill someone.


----------



## Light (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

*WargleWagon*, just makes sense.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*



Mr. Moon said:


> Guuuuuuys, I vote *Wargle* for the fuck of it!!! WOOOOO


If *Wargle* isn't mafia, you're not making a good case for yourself.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

*Wargle*. At least I won't be inactie lynched.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Dictionary Mafia [Day 4]*

pneu·mo·no·ul·tra·mi·cro·scop·ic·sil·i·co·vol·ca·no·co·ni·o·sis (n.) an obscure term ostensibly referring to a lung disease caused by silica dust, sometimes cited as one of the longest words in the English language.

The latest death again set the townspeople on edge, as accusations flew against a local woman despite her claims that there would be consequences. The town agreed to drag her to her death.

The boy's actions and thoughts were getting wilder, less focused, as time went on. He fiercely tore out entire pages, now, as if this would somehow save him.

*Wargle was killed. She was mafia.

2 to 4 days for night actions*


----------

